# Get Flexible Fast Scheme?



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

I'll be the first to admit that I can barely touch my knees, yet alone my toes. What kind of stretches are crucial for building up flexibility, especially for grappling style martial arts?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2020)

Is your avatar a picture of you?


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Is your avatar a picture of you?



You mirin?


----------



## jobo (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I can barely touch my knees, yet alone my toes. What kind of stretches are crucial for building up flexibility, especially for grappling style martial arts?


id start by touching your knees a lot and work up( or rather down) to toes


----------



## jobo (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> You mirin?


might help if you provied a translation ? or broke into english once in a while


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

jobo said:


> might help if you provied a translation ? or broke into english once in a while


Translation : Admiring


----------



## jobo (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Translation : Admiring


if that is you, then you physque is worth admiring, but its doesnt stack up with your posts on your physical condition


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Translation : Admiring


No.  I just asked if that is a picture of you.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

jobo said:


> if that is you, then you physque is worth admiring, but its doesnt stack up with your posts on your physical condition



You realize that you can be aesthetic but lack cardio, right? Lifting and cutting does jack for your heart and flexibility


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> You realize that you can be aesthetic but lack cardio, right? Lifting and cutting does jack for your heart and flexibility


It was a yes or no question.  You don’t have to answer if you don’t want to.  Just say so.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> It was a yes or no question.  You don’t have to answer if you don’t want to.  Just say so.


Yeah it's me. I didn't see anything in the rules about self pfp if you're tryna get me banned or something


----------



## jobo (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> You realize that you can be aesthetic but lack cardio, right? Lifting and cutting does jack for your heart and flexibility


lifting does a great deal for your heart, sqauting tends to incease flexability somewhat, or you fall over, one or the other

sp the answer to your fleaxbility question is do lots of sqauting


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah it's me. I didn't see anything in the rules about self pfp if you're tryna get me banned or something


Not at all.

You’ve just made some comments in this, and other threads that seem...odd... if that picture is you.

Such as, you cannot even touch your knees.

And that you get winded just opening the refrigerator.

So, I dunno if you are just joking or trying to get some kind of reaction to your posts, or whatever.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah it's me. I didn't see anything in the rules about self pfp if you're tryna get me banned or something


Try typing with real words please.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Translation : Admiring


What was so difficult about writing the word "admiring"? Just a heads up. This slang talk it's not as cool as you think it is.....makes it hard to take posts seriously when we can't actually understand most of it


----------



## drop bear (Feb 11, 2020)

Definitely lower back and hip flexibility is the go.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Not at all.
> 
> You’ve just made some comments in this, and other threads that seem...odd... if that picture is you.
> 
> ...



I'm tryna ham it up a bit with some hyperbole, but I was also looking for advice because cardio and flexibility is something I'd want to work on


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> What was so difficult about writing the word "admiring"? Just a heads up. This slang talk it's not as cool as you think it is.....makes it hard to take posts seriously when we can't actually understand most of it


What's so hard about understanding that mirin is short for admiring? It's missing two letters, that's it. If Even if I just said "mire" I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to understand


----------



## jobo (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What's so hard about understanding that mirin is short for admiring? It's missing two letters, that's it. If Even if I just said "mire" I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to understand


its missing THREE letters,


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

jobo said:


> its missing THREE letters,


Yeah maybe "mire" but mirin' is only missing two. I'm not dumb, brah


----------



## jobo (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah maybe "mire" but mirin' is only missing two. I'm not dumb, brah


its missing an A a D AND a G


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah maybe "mire" but mirin' is only missing two. I'm not dumb, brah


Then use real words


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What's so hard about understanding that mirin is short for admiring? It's missing two letters, that's it. If Even if I just said "mire" I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to understand


I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to be able to write words properly


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to be able to write words properly




There is an answer to that but as it's political I'd better not make it, I will say that those at the very top are not setting a very good example. Covfefe!


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to be able to write words properly



Languages change brah, if they didn't you'd be speaking Old English


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What's so hard about understanding that mirin is short for admiring? It's missing two letters, that's it. If Even if I just said "mire" I'd expect someone who learnt English as a native language to understand


You'd be mistaken.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> You'd be mistaken.



I'm actually heated about this, if I said "You mire?" what do you think I mean? Do you think I'm calling you a landform consisting of wetlands, or do you think it's short for "Are you admiring my aesthetics?" I expect people to be able to read the context as well as my words


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'm actually heated about this, if I said "You mire?" what do you think I mean? Do you think I'm calling you a landform consisting of wetlands, or do you think it's short for "Are you admiring my aesthetics?" I expect people to be able to read the context as well as my words


If there was no context, I'd have no clue whatsoever what you meant. With context, I'd have to figure it out like any other word I don't know.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I can barely touch my knees,


4 steps stretching:

Head touch toes -> eyebrow touch toes -> kiss toes -> chin touch toes.

The day when your chest can touch your toes, you are very flexible.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> kiss toes



Thanks for the advice brah, but I'm not into toes. Especially my own


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Languages change brah, if they didn't you'd be speaking Old English





Parzival said:


> I'm actually heated about this, if I said "You mire?" what do you think I mean? Do you think I'm calling you a landform consisting of wetlands, or do you think it's short for "Are you admiring my aesthetics?" I expect people to be able to read the context as well as my words


or.....you could use real words instead of trying to look cool (you don't by the way)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'm actually heated about this, if I said "You mire?" what do you think I mean? Do you think I'm calling you a landform consisting of wetlands, or do you think it's short for "Are you admiring my aesthetics?" I expect people to be able to read the context as well as my words


If you said that to me in the same context as was given here, I'd not know what you were talking about. Nor would most of the folks I know. I'd be pretty sure you weren't asking if I was in a quagmire (literal or metaphorical), but wouldn't make the leap to "admire", because I've literally never heard that usage before. It'd be about as communicative as if you'd said, "Shate?", meaning "Do you appreciate that look?"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 13, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 4 steps stretching:
> 
> Head touch toes -> eyebrow touch toes -> kiss toes -> chin touch toes.
> 
> The day when your chest can touch your toes, you are very flexible.


You've left out all of the steps I've ever been able to do, John.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> If you said that to me in the same context as was given here, I'd not know what you were talking about. Nor would most of the folks I know. I'd be pretty sure you weren't asking if I was in a quagmire (literal or metaphorical), but wouldn't make the leap to "admire", because I've literally never heard that usage before. It'd be about as communicative as if you'd said, "Shate?", meaning "Do you appreciate that look?"


Do you shate, brah?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Do you shate, brah?


One day when I said, "I'm happy to see you" and the guy said, "How happy?" I knew that guy tried to collect negative energy from me.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One day when I said, "I'm happy to see you" and the guy said, "How happy?" I knew that guy tried to collect negative energy from me.


I wasn't there so I don't know the tone or anything but if I had that said to me I would take it as if he was joking


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I wasn't there so I don't know the tone or anything but if I had that said to me I would take it as if he was joking


One day when a prostitute asked me if I needed company. I told her that I don't accept credit card. I could feel negative energy from her at that moment.

A: Someone told me that ... has hearing problem lately.
B: What did you say?
A: I just said that ... has hearing problem lately.
B: What did you say?
A: ...


----------

